# EDIT



## MilkyWay (May 7, 2014)

Alright I'm going to try out Arch but need help with which partitions to set up. Right now I have Windows 7 on one ssd which has its own boot partition for UEFI, one storage HDD, one ssd for Linux. I need to partition the Linux ssd into /root and /home don't think I'll need swap but can use swap files instead if needed? Do I need to create another boot efi partition on the Linux ssd? Obviously GPT, boot is always fat32 the others are ext4? I'm going to use gummiboot loader what partition does it go on?

If your programs install to /root, why is it said in general to make /home the larger partition? Especially if I store mostly on my storage drive.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (May 28, 2014)

Usually I stick to GRUB2. DO NOT put the SWAP partition on the SSD. That is like running the Page file in Windows off an SSD. You will thrash it to death. If you have the RAM, drop the SWAP. I stick to either EXT4 or BTRFS whenever possible. Set your /, /home, /boot, etc and let GRUB2 find the other OSes on the system. Then, set that drive to the default boot drive.


----------

